# Pineoleum Physicians and an "AMC" badge



## Yooper14 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello all,
 Had a little bit of digging time.  Only found one embossed bottle.  A little sample bottle.  The bottle is embossed on two sides with "Pineoleum" and on the other two with "Physicians" and then "trial."  Obviously it's a little sample size.  There is a rubber cork in it with a little glass dropper.

 I've found out that Pineoleum was a cure for "minor colds."  I've not seen any examples of this little bottle though.  Are these sampler's less common or pretty frequent?  

 Also, the bottle is interesting because it has it's bottom mold mark along the outside edge, not on the bottom.

 I also found a heavy duty brass shield badge.  It has the letters AMC fancifully done on it.  I though maybe it was from an AMC car, but my dump predates this time period by quite a bit, I think....any ideas what it may mean?


----------



## Yooper14 (Mar 10, 2006)

And here's a picture of the badge


----------



## Yooper14 (Mar 10, 2006)

This is my meager haul for the day.  A oddly shaped bottle - maybe a sauce?  A salt shaker, which I like to keep.  Some doll legs.  A few little samplers or perfumes, and a lipstick.  This is a heavier-duty lipstick than I usually find.  The color is "Dark Masturtium," if I'm reading it correctly.  There's some real fine print on the brass base I haven't made out yet.  Guess there's a buckle in there too.  Not much else to speak of today.....


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 10, 2006)

hi yooper14, i found 1 of the little odd bottle. warren know what it is. check my post from 2-12-06, little bottles dug. good luck digging,  rhona


----------



## madman (Mar 11, 2006)

hey rohna the pineolium bottles are pretty common but i keep them, hey that old badge looks to be from an old mac truck very nice mike


----------



## capsoda (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeap, That tall funny bottle is a Kool-Aide bottle or rather it's predecessor.

 Maybe the AMC on the badge is for The American Medical Council. Health inspectors still wear badges in some states.


----------



## David E (Mar 16, 2006)

PINEOLEUM
 Ad "Pincoleum liquid Ointment
 ...for intransal therapy as dropper, spray
 or inhalation medication- in coryza all
 manifestations, laryngitis, grippe, influnza
 and pollen allergy.. " 
 1941-42 Advertised 1913 SN: 1942-41 by Pincoleum Co New York City
 Clear 3 1/4x 1 5/16 x 7/8"
 PINEOLEUM
 clear 5" x 1 5/16" x 7/8"
 See PHYSICIAN (Miscellaneuos)

 PHYSICIANS PINEOLEUM

 SAMPLE PINEOLEUM
 Light green 2 1/4" x 4 3/16" x ? ABM .     Dave


----------

